# Zahlen addieren in einer Schleife



## Guest (30. Dez 2008)

hallo, ich möchte gerne zahlen addieren in einer schleife, nur funktioniert das nicht wie ich es mir vorstelle.

der benutzter wird gefragt wieviele werte er hat und die kann er dann einlesen und diese werte sollen addiert werden. 
hier der code:


```
public class SDabweichung {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		int anzahl; 
		double zahl, temp, minuszahl=0, sum = 0;

		IO.write("Wie viele Integer sollen addiert werden: ");
		anzahl = IO.readIntLn();

		for (int i = 1; i <= anzahl; i++) {
			IO.write("Geben Sie einen Integer ein: ");
			zahl = IO.readIntLn();
			
			
			temp = zahl;
			sum = temp + zahl;
		}
		IO.writeLn("\nDie Summe ist " + sum );
	}
}
```


----------



## Schandro (30. Dez 2008)

klar. In sum steht am Ende immer nur die letzte Eingabe vom user *2

Du darfst die Summe nicht immer wieder überschreiben:

```
public class SDabweichung {

   public static void main(String[] args) {

      int anzahl;
      double summe = 0;

      IO.write("Wie viele Integer sollen addiert werden: ");
      anzahl = IO.readIntLn();

      for (int i = 1; i <= anzahl; i++) {
         IO.write("Geben Sie einen Integer ein: ");         
         summe += IO.readIntLn();
      }
      IO.writeLn("\nDie Summe ist " + summe);
   }
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (30. Dez 2008)

die leute sehen vor lauter java oft nicht was sie machen...


```
IO.write("Geben Sie einen Integer ein: "); 
zahl = IO.readIntLn(); // zb 5 eingeben
temp = zahl; // temp und zahl sind jetzt 5
sum = temp + zahl; // sum ist jetzt 5+5...
```
tja du gibtst immer die letze zahl mal 2 aus...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (30. Dez 2008)

Diese Aufgabe bringt mich auf eine Idee: man sollte HQ9+ zu HQ9S+ erweitern... :autsch:
das gab's schon sowas von unendlich oft hier...


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2008)

vielen dank für euer antworten


----------

